# LWJGL - Lightweight Java Game Library! Ist Java3D jetzt out?



## hoon (15. Nov 2003)

Hi Volks,

letztens hatte ich einen sehr interessanten Austausch mit einem doch schon etwas profesionelleren 3D-Grafik-Programmierer. Ich habe erfahren, dass die neueste Entwicklung in Sachen Java & OpenGL die sogenannte Lightweight Java Game Library ist (http://www.lwjgl.org). In der Javaspiele-Gemeinde wird diese Schnittstelle zu OpenGL zur Zeit hoch gehandelt. Die LWJGL ist eine Lösung, die sich direkt an professionelle Java-Programmierer wendet. Mit ihr ist es möglich java-basierte Spiele oder leistungsstarke 3D-Anwendungen in höchster Qualität zu entwickeln. Die LWJGL ist nicht dafür gedacht das Schreiben von Spielen leicht zu machen. Sie erlaubt dem Entwickler lediglich den direkten Zugriff auf Ressourcen wie OpenGL1.4 oder OpenAL1.0.
Falls sich jemand davon überzeugen möchte, so hat Olaf Kliche auf seiner Website http://object4you.de einen Webstart mit einem Beispiel eingerichtet. Toll ist, dass man keine Java3D-Installation dafür braucht.
Schaut es Euch mal an und schreibt mal Eure Meinung zu diesem Thema bzw. schreibt auch warum ihr dennoch einen Sinn darin seht mit Java3D zu programmieren und in welchem Bereich der Einsatz berechtigt ist. Oder ist Java3D jetzt wirklich out?

Gruss hoon


----------



## mariopetr (15. Nov 2003)

das ist weder der erste noch der letzte opengl wrapper fuer java. ist zwar brauchbar, aber das es java3d ersetzt glaube ich nicht, da j3d auch directx nutzen kann, wohin heutige mainstream grafikkarten getrimmt werden.


----------



## hoon (15. Nov 2003)

Dass es Java3D ersetzt, glaube ich auch nicht. Die Anwendung von LWJGL erscheint mir ja auch nicht gleich easy! Jedoch muss ich zu DirectX einen Einwand schreiben. Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Exot, aber ich arbeite seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr mit Windows (-> DirectX). Microsoft-Produkte decken zwar den Mainstream ab, jedoch bildet Windows und damit DirectX nicht prinzipiell den Standard. Das würde Microsoft und einigen Geräteherstellen sicher gefallen. 3D-Standard, zumindest im industriellen Bereich, ist und wird zunaechst OpenGL sein. Das ist jedenfalls das, was ich in meinem Arbeitsumfeld beobachten kann. Das hat nichts mit "besser oder schlechter" von OpenGL oder DirectX zu tun, sondern begründet sich lediglich darauf, welche Systeme gefahren werden. 
Na wir werden ja sehen, wie sich das alles entwickelt. :roll: 
Vielleicht muss ich ja irgend wann wieder mit Windows arbeiten. :shock: 

Gruss hoon


----------



## Elwood (22. Nov 2003)

Noch eine Seifenblase. Wieso sollte J3D deswegen jetzt out sein? Welche Firma oder Institution - insbesondere die NASA, die J3D innerhalb ihrer Weltraumprojekte verwendet - schmeißt deswegen schon alle Sourcen weg und fängt von vorne an? Der große Vorteil von Java 3D ist ja gerade, dass es NICHT nur ein OGL-Wrapper ist.


----------



## Oxygenic (3. Jan 2004)

Ich habe mir diese Lib mal angesehen und kann nicht behaupten, dass ich davon begeistert wäre: http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?t=361 (es wäre schön, wenn sich die Boardbetreiber doch mal auf eine gemeinsame Lösung einigen könnten, diese Zersplitterung und damit die Doppelposterei bei interessanten Themen kann ich nicht gutheißen).


----------

